
Camera Lucida - lelf
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camera_lucida
======
BuildTheRobots
"Tim's Vermeer is a documentary film, directed by Teller, produced by his
stage partner Penn Jillette and Farley Ziegler,[2] about inventor Tim
Jenison's efforts[3] to duplicate[4] the painting techniques of Johannes
Vermeer, in order to test his theory that Vermeer painted with the help of
optical devices."

I figure this might be of interest to anyone looking at the Camera Lucida.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim%27s_Vermeer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim%27s_Vermeer)

~~~
abruzzi
its a fascinating doc. I don't know if I believe that it is how Vermeer but it
is still interesting to watch. One should add that Tim Jennison is the founder
of NewTek (Video Toaster, Lightwave 3D, etc.)

------
skyfaller
I got one of these off Kickstarter semi-recently:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pgarcia/neolucida-
xl/de...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pgarcia/neolucida-
xl/description)

It works pretty well! Certainly helpful for an artistic novice like myself.

~~~
ohadron
I also got their original one a few years back! works surprisingly well for an
almost medieval invention.

------
ggm
My mum had one from the 1940s, I used it briefly. "its tracing" -kid moved on.
Didn't think about the actual purpose of this, or how it figured into history
of art (which is what she was a lecturer in) until much later.

------
rossdavidh
They are fun! I am no artist, but with one I can make a semi-competent
drawing, sometimes:
[https://www.rosshartshorn.net/stuffrossthinksabout/xmas_trip...](https://www.rosshartshorn.net/stuffrossthinksabout/xmas_trip_2016/)

------
kawera
I've used this camera lucida Android app, works nicely (no relation, just a
user) :

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.petales.fi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.petales.fino)

------
whoisjuan
You can also buy these devices on Amazon: [https://www.amazon.com/NeoLucida-
XL-Even-Easier-Trace/dp/B07...](https://www.amazon.com/NeoLucida-XL-Even-
Easier-Trace/dp/B0798T25KK/)

